# Онемение промежности. Каковы шансы?



## Aquarell (29 Авг 2019)

Всем добрый день. 20 августа защемило грыжу L5 - S1, онемела частично левая нога и затем - таз и промежность. Сфинктеры и внутренние органы работали нормально. Через три дня сделали операцию, на второй день после неё почувствовала, что онемение стало заметно меньше. Назначена мильгамма, на ногу, понятно, ЛФК. С ногой я разберусь, больше беспокоит, каковы шансы на восстановление чувствительности зоны шорт? Чем можно помочь? Корешки конского хвоста повреждены не были, только прижаты, по словам хирурга


----------



## 32Ольга (29 Авг 2019)

@Aquarell, на сколько большая грыжа была?


----------



## Aquarell (29 Авг 2019)

12,7 мм


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2019)

99%


----------



## Aquarell (30 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, это радует. Но это же не быстро, да?


----------



## Фанис1303 (30 Авг 2019)

Aquarell написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, спасибо, это радует. Но это же не быстро, да?


ну наберитесь вы терпения. Куда лошадей гоните.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Авг 2019)

1 год


----------



## Aquarell (30 Авг 2019)

@Фанис1303, никуда. Хочу понимать, сколько времени не буду полноценной женщиной, тк сей факт немного расстраивает, мягко скажем


----------



## Natasid (30 Авг 2019)

Aquarell написал(а):


> @Фанис1303, никуда. Хочу понимать, сколько времени не буду полноценной женщиной, тк сей факт немного расстраивает, мягко скажем





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 99%


Значит я вошла в этот 1%. У меня с операции 1 год и четыре месяца, а онемение в промежности не прошло ни на каплю.


----------



## Алексей38 (30 Авг 2019)

Чувствительные нервы восстанавливаются очень долго, бывает и 4 года и часто не совсем до конца. А бывает так и остаются, я так и не понял чем лучше всего их восстанавливать. У меня большой палец на ноге тоже онемевший уже 1.4 года, но я и не замечаю, просто есть..., чувствую если его например зубочисткой почесать .. и зимой заметил, что ему холодней  так что будуем надеяться что со временем все максимально восстановится


----------



## Aquarell (30 Авг 2019)

@Natasid, возможно имеет значение степень и продолжительность повреждения /сдавления пучка. У вас и сразу после операции не было улучшения? Меня хирург обнадежил, что раз сразу эффект появился, остальное тоже заработает. В день операции было просто ощущение, что на мне чугунные шорты, я даже клизму практически не почувствовала. А сейчас чувствительность есть, но вполовину от нормального

Жить в принципе можно и так, но боюсь с интимной жизнью будет печаль


----------



## Natasid (30 Авг 2019)

У меня онемение в голени появилось после операции.


----------



## Фанис1303 (30 Авг 2019)

Aquarell написал(а):


> Жить в принципе можно и так, но боюсь с интимной жизнью будет печаль


Эттто почему печаль??


----------



## Aquarell (30 Авг 2019)

@Фанис1303, ну есть основания предполагать, что спектр тех самых ощущений будет отсутствовать ‍♂️ и это главное, что меня беспокоит на четвёртый день после операции, и смех и грех


----------



## Фанис1303 (30 Авг 2019)

@Aquarell, 

@Aquarell,  ну потерпите год


----------



## Aquarell (30 Авг 2019)

@Фанис1303, спасибо, добрый человек


----------

